# Reel locking up



## aehdz10

My spinning reel is not completely locking up on me just when i start cranking it "sticks" and takes a little force to engage but once its going is pretty smooth. I'm new to repair and regularly rinse/lube my reels but can't seem to figure this one. Anyone have any suggestions/recommendations on what it might be?


----------



## george.maness86

Maybe your bail assembly needs to be lubed. I would say a complete tear down, cleaning, and re lube.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood

Most likely a bearing. Once you get it moving it is acting like a bushing, but because it is not turning freely it takes some effort to get it going. Seen the same thing a number of times in spinning reels.

Mike


----------



## Dipsay

Mike in Friendswood said:


> Most likely a bearing. Once you get it moving it is acting like a bushing, but because it is not turning freely it takes some effort to get it going. Seen the same thing a number of times in spinning reels.
> 
> Mike


 I agree with Mike. Just as he said..Dip


----------



## Lexy1

This can happen easily if U try to do an auto-close on the bail. I normally do a manual-close of the bail first before I reel it.


----------



## george.maness86

aehdz10 said:


> My spinning reel is not completely locking up on me just when i start cranking it "sticks" and takes a little force to engage but once its going is pretty smooth. I'm new to repair and regularly rinse/lube my reels but can't seem to figure this one. Anyone have any suggestions/recommendations on what it might be?


Is it sticking with the bail up or down


----------



## MattK

It sounds like a bearing issue to me but if it's and older Shimano it could be a defunct friction ring.


----------



## Bantam1

Yep bearing or friction ring would be my best guess.


----------



## svo

I had a brand new reel doing that. It would be smooth for a while,.then would bind up. Felt like something with the gear alignment or possible bad bearing. I took it back.


----------



## george.maness86

The more I think about it I am leaning more towards the bearing locked up with you. For some reason I was thinking something else at first. Everybody makes mistakes, my bad. It is alot easier to trouble shoot something in your hands verses hearing about it though.


----------



## aehdz10

Bail is closed to answer your question George. Thanks for your input everyone. Ill take a look ad keep you posted if anything comes up


----------



## MattK

Make and model of reel would also help.


----------



## aehdz10

shimano sahara 2500


----------



## Drundel

Too much grease on the gears and any grease on the main shaft?


----------



## tngbmt

Mike in Friendswood said:


> Most likely a bearing. Once you get it moving it is acting like a bushing, but because it is not turning freely it takes some effort to get it going. Seen the same thing a number of times in spinning reels.
> 
> Mike


i know i'm reviving old thread ..
mike or anyone, for the sahara 2500fd which part number are you referring to? i want to rebuild this old reel which part would u recommend to go ahead and replace?

thanks


----------



## Drundel

tngbmt said:


> i know i'm reviving old thread ..
> mike or anyone, for the sahara 2500fd which part number are you referring to? i want to rebuild this old reel which part would u recommend to go ahead and replace?
> 
> thanks


Have you opened it up? I'm guessing they are talking about RD10397, but the drive gear and pinion gear could be out as well and I'd be willing to bet, if the reel was used in the salt and not taken care of, RD10314 is pretty bad too.


----------



## Bantam1

I suggest having the schematic handy when you open the reel. Then you can determine what bearing(s) are in need of replacement.


----------



## Outwest

What does the friction ring do?


----------



## MattK

The friction ring is designed to keep the rotor from rotating around and tripping the bail closed during casting. When you open the bail the trip lever makes contact with the friction ring keeping the rotor in place until you turn the handle.


----------



## tngbmt

put the reel back together, smooth turning with 2 noticeable bumps per revolution. bad gears? put a short piece of line on it and the gears skips under 6# test. grrr


----------



## MattK

tngbmt said:


> put the reel back together, smooth turning with 2 noticeable bumps per revolution. bad gears? put a short piece of line on it and the gears skips under 6# test. grrr


If it's two bumps per handle revolution and the bumps are in the same spot it's most likely on the drive gear. Check the drive gear for any damage to the teeth. The drive gears are soft and can be damaged easily if dropped or installed incorrectly.

If the gears are skipping then I would think that the drive gear isn't shimmed correctly under the bearing. This will cause the drive gear teeth to not fully mesh with the pinion gear teeth. Basically, there is a little play which doesn't keep the gears in snug alignment.

Or, they are a mismatched gear set with different gear ratios.

Could be a number other things but these are the most common.


----------

